# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Wiederbelebung der Shg Erektionsstörungen Essen

## GüntherS

Mir hat einmal ein Mann gesagt: Eine Selbsthilfegruppe für Erektionsstörungen? Wofür soll das denn gut sein? Wenn man dieses Problem hat, dann geht man zum Arzt und lässt sich ein Medikament verschreiben. Das ist alles.

Schön wärs. Aber Erektionsstörungen sind für die meisten Männer nun mal nicht leicht zu verdauen, sie untergraben das Selbstbewusstsein, man fühlt sich nicht mehr als richtiger Mann, und das wiederum macht es schwer zum Arzt zu gehen und mit der Partnerin offen darüber zu sprechen. Und mit einer Pille kann man vielleicht den Penis wieder aufrichten, aber nicht unbedingt auch das Selbstbewusstsein. Wer sich erst mal im Internet über Ursachen und Behandlung von Erektionsstörungen informieren will, hat ein weiteres Problem. Da Viele bei so einem Tabuthema ein lukratives Geschäft wittern, gibt es im Internet sehr viele Informationen darüber, und es ist schwierig hier den Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen. All das führt dazu, dass viele Männer verzweifelt sind, weil sie keinen akzeptablen Ausweg sehen.

Hier kann eine Selbsthilfegruppe wichtige Hilfestellung geben. In so einer Gruppe sind Betroffene unter sich. Hier gibt es keine Scham, alle haben ja das gleiche Problem. Es tut einfach gut und befreit, sich offen mit anderen Männern auszutauschen, ohne befürchten zu müssen, dass etwas weitererzählt wird. Die Solidarität untereinander und das Erlebnis, dass da keine "Schlappschwänze", sondern gestandene Männer zusammenkommen, helfen, das eigene Problem in einem anderen Licht zu sehen. "Mann" sitzt halt nicht mehr allein zu Hause und hadert mit seinem Schicksal, sondern jeder bekommt durch die Gruppe viele Informationen und Anregungen für eine trotz Potenzstörung befriedigende Sexualität. Umgekehrt kann jeder erleben, dass auch seine Erfahrungen und Beiträge wichtig sind.

*In Essen gab es bis zu diesem Frühjahr eine Selbsthilfegruppe Erektionsstörungen. Leider ist sie dann eingeschlafen. Wir wollen diese Gruppe jetzt wiederbeleben. Deshalb laden wir alle interessierten und betroffenen Männer zum nächsten Treffen ein: Donnerstag, 3. Dezember 2009, 19  21 Uhr im Marienhospital Altenessen, Hospitalstraße 64, 45329 Essen, 6. OG, Raum 4* 

Die Teilnahme ist kostenlos, unverbindlich und mit keinerlei Verpflichtung verbunden. Alter, Ursache der Erektionsstörung, sexuelle Orientierung usw. spielen keine Rolle.

Das Treffen wird von Werner, dem Sprecher der Selbsthilfegruppe Erektionsstörungen Köln, geleitet. Wer sich vorher weiter informieren möchte, kann mit Werner Kontakt aufnehmen. Seine Telefonnummer und E-Mail-Adresse stehen auf den Internetseiten der Kölner Gruppe.

----------

